
Ask HN: Has anyone trained GAN on larger resolution images? - iluvdata
Has anyone been able to train GAN on larger resolution images like 640x480
======
galapago
[https://research.nvidia.com/publication/2017-10_Progressive-...](https://research.nvidia.com/publication/2017-10_Progressive-
Growing-of)

> This both speeds the training up and greatly stabilizes it, allowing us to
> produce images of unprecedented quality, e.g., CelebA images at 1024²

